# Alan Silvestri Castaway availability



## arwyn (May 26, 2021)

Hi All. Does anybody know if the score for Castaway is available to buy? I know that you can get the closing credits on that one CD,
but I really want to get hold of the main theme for a radio show I'm working on.
Cheers

Arwyn


----------

